# Paph collection



## NYEric (Sep 28, 2006)

OK, here goes. Please forgive me if I dont have the hybrid names and some tags I cant read too well so I might have the spellings wrong. E. 
Dellaina
Henrietta Fujiwara
Angel Hair x phillipinensis
Gloria Nagle
Joyce Hasegawa
Wossner Bellsand
Magic Lantern
Transvaal x phillipinensis
Mem. Larry Heuer
Mem. Larry Heuer x stonei
Stella Lim
Rachel Ann Booth
delenatii x Lady Isabel
Dellaina x delenatii
moquettianum x delenatii
concolor x bellatulum
Yospur
Psyche
moquettianum
belloatulum
Armeni White x [godfreyei?]
Longfellow Serenade
maliponensis x moquettianum
(#F2 - 678?)
Hampshire [Ranch?] x Incantation
That's it.


----------



## Ron-NY (Sep 28, 2006)

nice selection!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 28, 2006)

Looks like a great group of plants!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 29, 2006)

I saw a few plants on the Parkside and Orchids Ltd sites that I [must] get. (Buy us, Buy us, Buy us) But, I'm a little afraid that when my girlfriend sees what's been going on with the plants she'll kill me. I'm not kidding, she's been away for three years and I've put a few thousand buck$ into the plants. I may be selling some to get a ring! YIKES!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 30, 2006)

3 years!!! My husband has been away for 3 weeks, and I'm dying...


----------



## NYEric (Oct 2, 2006)

Yeah she's a citizen of DE and had to go to NZ and South Africa to work. I'm going to try to make an honest woman of her this time when she comes here. E.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 2, 2006)

NYEric said:


> Yeah she's a citizen of DE and had to go to NZ and South Africa to work. I'm going to try to make an honest woman of her this time when she comes here. E.


Hope it's soon...

Husband returned today. Hooray!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 3, 2006)

6 days and boy am I nervous.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 3, 2006)

I hope you have a great reunion!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 4, 2006)

Me too... THanx :smitten:


----------



## L I Jane (Oct 5, 2006)

Eric-tell her that it's much better to spend the money on a few plants than another woman while she was gone!Maybe she won't even notice.Yeah right--- a woman never notices:rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah, that's pretty funny! I hope she's in a good mood, once she visited and was mad at me and tried to bankrupt me by dining in expensive restaurants for 2 weeks! [NYC EXPENSIVE!!!!!] Yikes! :sob:


----------



## Shadow (Oct 5, 2006)

I don't understand. She is upset when you spend money buying orchids (at least it is a material things and you can resell them or their divisions) and is agree to spend (read: waste) extra on food? Is it a time to swap the girl for few brand new paph clones? :evil:


----------



## NYEric (Oct 5, 2006)

Hmmmmmmm...:noangel:


----------



## NYEric (Mar 17, 2007)

*updated Paph list*

Well, it wasn't meant to be, so no more girlfriend and more nice plants..
Dellaina
Henrietta Fujiwara
Angel Hair x phillipinensis
Gloria Nagle
Joyce Hasegawa
Wossner Bellsand
Magic Lantern
Transvaal x phillipinensis
Mem. Larry Heuer
Mem. Larry Heuer x stonei
Stella Lim
Rachel Ann Booth
delenatii x Lady Isabel
Dellaina x delenatii
moquettianum x delenatii
concolor x bellatulum
Yospur
Psyche
moquettianum
belloatulum
Armeni White x [godfreyei?]
Longfellow Serenade
maliponensis x moquettianum
(#F2 - 678?)
Hampshire [Ranch?] x Incantation
*Delrosi
Cam's Cloud
delenatii
Deperle 
Key lime x Alma Gansvaert
Armeni White*


----------



## NYEric (Mar 20, 2007)

I took the bait and got another one, if the petals are too short I'll graft on extensions!  



NYEric said:


> Dellaina
> Henrietta Fujiwara
> Angel Hair x phillipinensis
> Gloria Nagle
> ...


*Gratrixianum x sanderianum*


----------



## wonderlen3000 (Apr 7, 2007)

Nice.....GLORIA NAUGLE.....ahhh 
i want one.....lol


----------



## Marco (Apr 7, 2007)

ooo a multi! i think you need some more.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 9, 2007)

Marco said:


> ooo a multi! i think you need some more.


What exactly make a Paph a multi? The moquettainum x delenatiii is on its 2nd flower!


----------



## Hien (Apr 9, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Well, it wasn't meant to be, so no more girlfriend and more nice plants..
> Dellaina
> Henrietta Fujiwara
> Angel Hair x phillipinensis
> ...



I was going to say what Shadow brought up. But I thought it is never good to say something about love. None of us will see reality when we are in it.
Now that you decided for yourself. I am going to say that a person who truly loves you will do a lot & going distance for you without ever thinking what is in there for her or her gain or punishes you by bankrupting you ever


----------



## NYEric (Apr 9, 2007)

Hien said:


> None of us will see reality when we are in it.
> Now that you decided for yourself. I am going to say that a person who truly loves you will do a lot & going distance for you without ever thinking what is in there for her or her gain or punishes you by bankrupting you ever


Yeah, but what man knows what is reality when dealing with a woman!?!:wink:


----------



## Hien (Apr 9, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Yeah, but what man knows what is reality when dealing with a woman!?!:wink:


 Just like that Borg in Startrek, when she says: " you must comply, resistant is futile", she looks oh soo...o sexy.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 14, 2007)

*new additions*



NYEric said:


> Dellaina
> Henrietta Fujiwara
> Angel Hair x phillipinensis
> Gloria Nagle
> ...


As I was packing for the rainball tournament tomorrow I got a package from Parkside Orchids. 
_*Paph. Nimit
Wossner Vietnam Gold 
Ho Chi Mihn
Fumi's Delight*_
The first 3 were in bud/spike but I broke the Ho Chi Mihn unpacking it.  
I also found crown rot and knocked off the leaves on my Pahp. Psyche; now I have a plant w/ good roots and no leaves!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 25, 2007)

Pickups from Woodstream [plus from others]
Dellaina
Henrietta Fujiwara
Angel Hair x phillipinensis
Gloria Nagle
Joyce Hasegawa
Wossner Bellsand
Magic Lantern
Transvaal x phillipinensis
Mem. Larry Heuer
Mem. Larry Heuer x stonei
Stella Lim
Rachel Ann Booth
delenatii x Lady Isabel
Dellaina x delenatii
moquettianum x delenatii
concolor x bellatulum
Yospur
Psyche
moquettianum
belloatulum
Armeni White x [godfreyei?]
Longfellow Serenade
maliponensis x moquettianum
(#F2 - 678?)
Hampshire [Ranch?] x Incantation
Delrosi
Cam's Cloud
delenatii
Deperle 
Key lime x Alma Gansvaert
Armeni White
Gratrixianum x sanderianum
Nimit
Wossner Vietnam Gold
Ho Chi Mihn
Fumi's Delight
*superbiens v. curtsii
Dollgoldi (2)
armeniacum
venustum album
fairrieanum album
micrantum x godefraeyei *=? [That's what it says honest!]


----------



## NYEric (Aug 30, 2007)

*Update and growing area photos*

I rec'd my plants from [Golden] Rose and Blake (thanx ) and Parkside, so I'm bumping up my collection:
Dellaina
Henrietta Fujiwara
Angel Hair x phillipinensis
Gloria Nagle
Joyce Hasegawa
Wossner Bellsand
Magic Lantern _*(3)*_
Transvaal x phillipinensis
Mem. Larry Heuer
Mem. Larry Heuer x stonei
Stella Lim
Rachel Ann Booth
delenatii x Lady Isabel
Dellaina x delenatii
moquettianum x delenatii
concolor x bellatulum
Yospur
Psyche
moquettianum
bellatulum
Armeni White x [godfreyei?]
Longfellow Serenade
maliponensis x moquettianum
(#F2 - 678?)
Hampshire [Ranch?] x Incantation
Delrosi
Cam's Cloud
delenatii _*(2)*_ 
Deperle 
Key lime x Alma Gansvaert
Armeni White
Gratrixianum x sanderianum
Nimit
Wossner Vietnam Gold
Ho Chi Mihn
Fumi's Delight
*superbiens v. curtsii
Dollgoldi (2)
armeniacum
venustum album
fairrieanum album (2) 
micrantum x godefraeyei
Angelus = Armeni White x bellatulum
Lebaudyanum (alb)=phillipinense (alb)x haynaldianum (alb)
Gregory Booth (album)























*


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice collection, Eric.

What is that dog doing???????


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 30, 2007)

That dog is doing what it was bred to!!!
Good taste ERIC - in plants, K-9's & your wife looks nice too!
Wanna guess why I'm Goldenrose?


----------



## NYEric (Aug 31, 2007)

That photo is of the Gouldner's [Woodstream Orchids] open house and the dog is holding the hat that he chases in his mouth. That day it was about 90 degrees and playing w/ the hat was the only time he moved. I can't let my photo be shown.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 24, 2007)

bumping up my collection:
Dellaina
Henrietta Fujiwara
Angel Hair x phillipinensis
Gloria Nagle
Joyce Hasegawa
Wossner Bellsand
Magic Lantern (3)
Transvaal x phillipinensis
Mem. Larry Heuer
Mem. Larry Heuer x stonei
Stella Lim
Rachel Ann Booth
delenatii x Lady Isabel
Dellaina x delenatii
moquettianum x delenatii
concolor x bellatulum
Yospur
Psyche
moquettianum
bellatulum
Armeni White x [godfreyei?]
Longfellow Serenade
maliponensis x moquettianum
(#F2 - 678?)
Hampshire [Ranch?] x Incantation
Delrosi
Cam's Cloud
delenatii (2) 
Deperle 
Key lime x Alma Gansvaert
Armeni White
Gratrixianum x sanderianum
Nimit
Wossner Vietnam Gold
Ho Chi Mihn
Fumi's Delight
*superbiens v. curtsii
Dollgoldi (2)
armeniacum
venustum album
fairrieanum album (2) 
micrantum x godefraeyei
Angelus = Armeni White x bellatulum
Lebaudyanum (album)
Gregory Booth (album)
thaianum
Pinnochio (album)
Vanda Pearman (album)
mahkulii album
Sierra Lace x fairrieanum
Charlie O'Neil
Hsingying MicLyn
Magic Lantern x Fanaticum*


----------



## Grandma M (Dec 25, 2007)

Eric

Do you really grow all of these in an appartment?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 26, 2007)

Yes in part of the living room. I'm getting low on space now so I'm growing some seedlings in the kitchen under lights. I have some amazing growth photos of african violet rhizomes in the kitchen.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Dec 26, 2007)

Really nice-looking collection! I know what you mean by running out of space—I’ve got plants everywhere. Everyone who comes in here thinks I’m crazy, but, whatever.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 25, 2008)

bumping up my collection:
Dellaina
Henrietta Fujiwara
Angel Hair x phillipinensis
Gloria Nagle *(2)*
Joyce Hasegawa
Wossner Bellsand
Magic Lantern (3)
Transvaal x phillipinensis
Mem. Larry Heuer
Mem. Larry Heuer x stonei
Stella Lim
Rachel Ann Booth
delenatii x Lady Isabel
Dellaina x delenatii
moquettianum x delenatii
concolor x bellatulum
Yospur
Psyche
moquettianum
bellatulum
Armeni White x [godfreyei?]
Longfellow Serenade
maliponensis x moquettianum
(#F2 - 678?)
Hampshire [Ranch?] x Incantation
Delrosi
Cam's Cloud
delenatii (2) 
Deperle 
Key lime x Alma Gansvaert
Armeni White
Gratrixianum x sanderianum
Nimit
Wossner Vietnam Gold
Ho Chi Mihn
Fumi's Delight
superbiens v. curtsii
Dollgoldi _*(3)*_
armeniacum
venustum album
fairrieanum album (2) 
micrantum x godefraeyei
Angelus = Armeni White x bellatulum
Lebaudyanum (album)
Gregory Booth (album)
thaianum
Pinnochio (album)
Vanda Pearman (album)
mahkulii album
Sierra Lace x fairrieanum
Charlie O'Neil
Hsingying MicLyn
Magic Lantern x Fanaticum
*venustum
Burkii [Armeni White x emersonii]
Earl Kolldyke [emersonii x concolor]
armeniacum x emersonii (?)*
I'm not sure about the last one. :wink:


----------



## cwt (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice going. Time for a Roth.
If you run out of space, I have an empty bench.


----------



## bench72 (Feb 5, 2008)

What the!!! Where are (more than one is a definite requirement!!) the species philippinense???


----------



## NYEric (Feb 5, 2008)

I only want the album one and a good size too!


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 5, 2008)

Just like my room!!!! No room!!!

Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Apr 25, 2008)

bumping up my collection:
Dellaina
Henrietta Fujiwara
Angel Hair x phillipinensis
Gloria Nagle (2)
Joyce Hasegawa
Wossner Bellsand
Magic Lantern (3)
Transvaal x phillipinensis
Mem. Larry Heuer
Mem. Larry Heuer x stonei
Stella Lim
Rachel Ann Booth
delenatii x Lady Isabel
Dellaina x delenatii
moquettianum x delenatii
concolor x bellatulum
Yospur
Psyche
moquettianum
bellatulum
Armeni White x [godfreyei?]
Longfellow Serenade
maliponensis x moquettianum
(#F2 - 678?)
Hampshire [Ranch?] x Incantation
Delrosi
Cam's Cloud
delenatii (2) 
Deperle 
Key lime x Alma Gansvaert
Armeni White
Gratrixianum x sanderianum
Nimit
Wossner Vietnam Gold
Ho Chi Mihn
Fumi's Delight
superbiens v. curtsii
Dollgoldi (3)
armeniacum
venustum album
fairrieanum album (2) 
micrantum x godefraeyei
Angelus = Armeni White x bellatulum
Lebaudyanum (album)
Gregory Booth (album)
thaianum
Pinnochio (album)
Vanda Pearman (album)
mahkulii album
Sierra Lace x fairrieanum
Charlie O'Neil
Hsingying MicLyn
Magic Lantern x Fanaticum
venustum
Burkii [Armeni White x emersonii]
Earl Kolldyke [emersonii x concolor]
armeniacum x emersonii 
*In Charm Handel [hangianumxdelenatii]* 
I will not be denied!! :fight:

Plus, I'm supposed to get some cast-offs from the Secret Destroyer this weekend so; who knows what I'll get!?


----------



## Greenorchid (Apr 28, 2008)

Eric, is the In Charm Handel in bloom? I'm thinking about buying one (and a Vanda Pearman too) but i would like to see a "real" photo ( know what i mean?), before...


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 28, 2008)

when I googled In Charm Handel, they looked very nice. Sort of like a pinker hangianum
http://www.slipperorchids.info/paphprimaries/PaphInCharmHandel1.jpg

I'm getting one too...but it will have to be seeding...waiting to hear from vendor


----------



## Scooby5757 (Apr 28, 2008)

:drool: MMMmmmm, hangianum hybrids.


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 28, 2008)

NYEric said:


> bumping up my collection:
> Dellaina
> Henrietta Fujiwara
> Angel Hair x phillipinensis
> ...



I think Paph. Franz Glanz is the registered name for Paph. ameniacum x emersonii Eric. In Charm Handel [hangianumxdelenatii] a hangianum cross oke:.


Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanx for the info.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 30, 2008)

OK, it's been a while; lost a few and got a few that I wanted so:
Dellaina
Henrietta Fujiwara
Angel Hair x phillipinensis
Gloria Nagle (2)
Joyce Hasegawa
Wossner Bellsand
Magic Lantern (3)
Booth's Supersuk
Mem. Larry Heuer
Mem. Larry Heuer x stonei
Stella Lim
Rachel Ann Booth
delenatii x Lady Isabel
moquettianum x delenatii
conco-bellatulum
Yospur
Psyche
moquettianum
bellatulum
Armeni White x [godefraeyei?]
Longfellow Serenade
maliponensis x moquettianum
(#F2 - 678?)
Hampshire [Ranch?] x Incantation
Delrosi
Cam's Cloud
delenatii (2) 
Deperle 
Key lime x Alma Gansvaert
Armeni White
Gratrixianum x sanderianum
Nimit 
Wossner Vietnam Gold
Ho Chi Mihn
Fumi's Delight
superbiens v. curtsii
Dollgoldi (3)
armeniacum
venustum album
fairrieanum album (2) 
micrantum x godefraeyei
Angelus 
Lebaudyanum (album)
Gregory Booth (album)
thaianum
Pinnochio (album)
Vanda Pearman (album)
mahkulii album
Sierra Lace x fairrieanum
Charlie O'Neil
Hsingying MicLyn
Magic Lantern x Fanaticum
venustum
Burkii 
Earl Kolldyke 
Franz Glanz
In Charm Handel 
*Mem. Rosemarie Glanz
Frank Smith
Gregory Booth
Wossner Gold Egg
Conkoloco
Double greyi x micranthum
Lola Bird
Summer Ice
delenatii album
Misty Del*
Support your hobby retail vendor! 
[/QUOTE]


----------



## NYEric (Oct 29, 2008)

There were a lot of Paphs available at the symposium, and although I didn't get my Chrystele-Krull-Smith :sob:, or plants from Hadley Cash-Marriot [yet :wink:], I got these:
Dellaina
Henrietta Fujiwara
Angel Hair x phillipinensis
Gloria Nagle (2)
Joyce Hasegawa
Wossner Bellsand
Magic Lantern (3)
Booth's Supersuk
Mem. Larry Heuer
Mem. Larry Heuer x stonei
Stella Lim
Rachel Ann Booth
delenatii x Lady Isabel
moquettianum x delenatii
conco-bellatulum
Yospur
Psyche
moquettianum
bellatulum
Armeni White x [godefraeyei?]
Longfellow Serenade
maliponensis x moquettianum
(#F2 - 678?)
Hampshire [Ranch?] x Incantation
Delrosi
Cam's Cloud *(2)*
delenatii (2) 
Deperle 
Key lime x Alma Gansvaert
Armeni White
Gratrixianum x sanderianum
Nimit 
Wossner Vietnam Gold
Ho Chi Mihn
Fumi's Delight
superbiens v. curtsii
Dollgoldi (3)
armeniacum _*(2)*_
venustum album
fairrieanum album (2) 
micrantum x godefraeyei
Angelus 
Lebaudyanum (album)
Gregory Booth (album)
thaianum
Pinnochio (album)
Vanda Pearman (album)
mahkulii album
Sierra Lace x fairrieanum
Charlie O'Neil
Hsingying MicLyn
Magic Lantern x Fanaticum
venustum
Burkii 
Earl Kolldyke 
Franz Glanz
In Charm Handel 
Mem. Rosemarie Glanz
Frank Smith
Gregory Booth
Wossner Gold Egg
Conkoloco
Double greyi x micranthum
Lola Bird
Summer Ice
delenatii album
Misty Del
*Magic Lantern x Fanaticum
Wossner Vietnam Moo (viet. x emers.)
Golddollar (alb)
phillipinense x Booth's Stone Lady
Psyche x wilhelmenense
Mem. Prof. Ken Seldman
Sugar Suite
Sukhadrui
Pinnocchio (compot)
St. Pinot (St. Swithin x Pinnocchio)*

Thanks to Kerry Richards-World of Orchids, Sam Tsui-Orchid Inn, Theresa Hill- Hill's Raingreen Tropicals, and the Slipper Orchid Study Group. I'll try to post photos later. 
Support your hobby retail vendor!


----------



## Hera (Oct 30, 2008)

Holy mother of paphs!:crazy:


----------



## Roy (Oct 30, 2008)

Eric, is there any room left in your apartment ??????


----------



## NYEric (Oct 30, 2008)

People are gonna hurt themselves laughing when I post the photos!


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 30, 2008)

I think Eric doesn't even have a bed to sleep in.. I bet he just zzzs in a chair so that those paphs can take up his bed space... BTW, you don't need multiples of some hybrids (Cam's Cloud, Dollgoldi...), so send them my way...


----------



## NYEric (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh yes, that makes sense to me...send Paphs to _"Penang, Malaysia..d home of fabulous paphs"_


I'll make you a better deal - besseae hybrid compots for 'hard to acquire' paphs!


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 31, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Oh yes, that makes sense to me...send Paphs to _"Penang, Malaysia..d home of fabulous paphs"_
> 
> 
> I'll make you a better deal - besseae hybrid compots for 'hard to acquire' paphs!



That sounds good! and you could mark the box gifts, dolls & that would be right on!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 31, 2008)

6 months _*and*_ $50,000 Fine?!?!


----------



## Hien (Oct 31, 2008)

NYEric said:


> 6 months _*and*_ $50,000 Fine?!?!



I doubt if anyone will fine you.
Just from the look of the list you are already in the poor house.
Maybe the government will feel sorry & send you some money for food.oke:


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 31, 2008)

Hahahaha.. Besseae hybrids for hang and other species (not sure if jackii can be found bach home..) sure sounds like a good trade-off...


----------



## rdlsreno (Oct 31, 2008)

That some collection. Can't wait to see the pictures!!!


Ramon


----------



## Hien (Oct 31, 2008)

paphioboy said:


> Hahahaha.. Besseae hybrids for hang and other species (not sure if jackii can be found bach home..) sure sounds like a good trade-off...



It is a crazy world.
Orchids should definitely be in the list of INTERNALTIONAL FREE TRADE ITEMS.
Eric like hang & hard to get paphs where we are etc..You like besseae, & hard to find phrags where you are.
One person with shirt but allowed no pants, the other with pants and no shirt.
If allowed to trade freely, both of you would have the complete ensembles.:clap:


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 1, 2008)

Err... I don't quite like phrags in general.. But besseae, yes..  



> One person with shirt but allowed no pants, the other with pants and no shirt.




:rollhappy: :rollhappy: :rollhappy:


----------



## DavidH (Nov 2, 2008)

NYEric said:


> There were a lot of Paphs available at the symposium, and although I didn't get my Chrystele-Krull-Smith :sob:, or plants from Hadley Cash-Marriot



Now, Eric, if I remember correctly, you stopped the bidding on Chrystele at $50 shy of the final bid oke: at Frank's place. 

I didn't get anything either. I'm still smarting from the 1/3 loss in my greenhouse while I was in Poland for 3 months and am busy trying to save the oldest plants that still have some green left.


----------



## Hien (Nov 2, 2008)

DavidH said:


> Now, Eric, if I remember correctly, you stopped the bidding on Chrystele at $50 shy of the final bid oke: at Frank's place.
> 
> I didn't get anything either. I'm still smarting from the 1/3 loss in my greenhouse while I was in Poland for 3 months and am busy trying to save the oldest plants that still have some green left.



I feel your pain of losing 1/3 of the collection.
You did not have anyone to take care of the plants for 3 months?


----------



## NYEric (Nov 3, 2008)

My wallet was bleeding at that point anyway; I got plenty of other stuff though! 
Sorry to hear about the loss of such a big chunk of your collection. Please share w/ us so we can try to avoid similar situations! 


DavidH said:


> Now, Eric, if I remember correctly, you stopped the bidding on Chrystele at $50 shy of the final bid oke: at Frank's place.
> 
> I didn't get anything either. I'm still smarting from the 1/3 loss in my greenhouse while I was in Poland for 3 months and am busy trying to save the oldest plants that still have some green left.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 5, 2008)

By coincidence, I got my new passport last week, and a couple of new paphs!! :noangel::
Dellaina
Henrietta Fujiwara
Angel Hair x phillipinensis
Gloria Nagle (2)
Joyce Hasegawa
Wossner Bellsand
Magic Lantern (3)
Booth's Supersuk
Mem. Larry Heuer
Mem. Larry Heuer x stonei
Stella Lim
Rachel Ann Booth
delenatii x Lady Isabel
moquettianum x delenatii
conco-bellatulum
Yospur
Psyche
moquettianum
bellatulum
Armeni White x [godefraeyei?]
Longfellow Serenade
maliponensis x moquettianum
(#F2 - 678?)
Hampshire [Ranch?] x Incantation
Delrosi
Cam's Cloud *(2)*
delenatii (2) 
Deperle 
Key lime x Alma Gansvaert
Armeni White
Gratrixianum x sanderianum
Nimit 
Wossner Vietnam Gold
Ho Chi Mihn
Fumi's Delight
superbiens v. curtsii
Dollgoldi (3)
armeniacum _*(2)*_
venustum album
fairrieanum album (2) 
micrantum x godefraeyei
Angelus 
Lebaudyanum (album)
Gregory Booth (album)
thaianum
Pinnochio (album)
Vanda Pearman (album)
mahkulii album
Sierra Lace x fairrieanum
Charlie O'Neil
Hsingying MicLyn
Magic Lantern x Fanaticum
venustum
Burkii 
Earl Kolldyke 
Franz Glanz
In Charm Handel 
Mem. Rosemarie Glanz
Frank Smith
Gregory Booth
Wossner Gold Egg
Conkoloco
Double greyi x micranthum
Lola Bird
Summer Ice
delenatii album
Misty Del
Magic Lantern x Fanaticum
Wossner Vietnam Moo (viet. x emers.)
Golddollar (alb)
phillipinense x Booth's Stone Lady
Psyche x wilhelmenense
Mem. Prof. Ken Seldman
Sugar Suite
Sukhadrui
Pinnocchio (compot)
St. Pinot (St. Swithin x Pinnocchio)
*hangianum
vietnamense*
Thanks to ... 
I'll try to post photos later. 
Support your hobby retail vendor!


----------



## Linh (Nov 5, 2008)

Daaang. I hope your next "other half" likes slippers and that you can actually fit her into the apartment. What a lucky, lucky girl....


----------



## NYEric (Nov 6, 2008)

Heck I still have a spare bedroom that I use just for storage!


----------



## Scooby5757 (Nov 6, 2008)

well well well, looks like someone got lucky. congrats.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 6, 2008)

Canada trip after the PB tournament season ends! Wooohooooo!!!


----------



## Hien (Nov 6, 2008)

Scooby5757 said:


> well well well, looks like someone got lucky. congrats.



I see 
:wink: :wink: :wink:
:wink: :wink: :wink:
:wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 11, 2008)

Great!!!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 15, 2009)

Updated Paph list:
Henrietta Fujiwara
Angel Hair x phillipinensis
Gloria Nagle (2)
Joyce Hasegawa
Wossner Bellsand
Magic Lantern *(3)*
Booth's Supersuk
Mem. Larry Heuer
Mem. Larry Heuer x stonei
Stella Lim
Rachel Ann Booth
delenatii x Lady Isabel
moquettianum x delenatii
conco-bellatulum
Yospur
Psyche
moquettianum
bellatulum
Armeni White x [godefraeyei?]
Longfellow Serenade
maliponensis x moquettianum
(#F2 - 678?)
Hampshire [Ranch?] x Incantation
Delrosi
Cam's Cloud (2)
delenatii (2) 
Deperle 
Key lime x Alma Gansvaert
Armeni White
Gratrixianum x sanderianum
Nimit 
Wossner Vietnam Gold
Ho Chi Mihn
Fumi's Delight
superbiens v. curtsii
Dollgoldi (3)
armeniacum (2)
venustum album
fairrieanum album (2) 
micrantum x godefraeyei
Angelus 
Lebaudyanum (album)
Gregory Booth (album)
thaianum
Pinnochio (album)
Vanda Pearman (album)
mahkulii album
Sierra Lace x fairrieanum
Charlie O'Neil
Hsingying MicLyn
Magic Lantern x Fanaticum
venustum
Burkii 
Earl Kolldyke 
Franz Glanz
In Charm Handel 
Mem. Rosemarie Glanz
Frank Smith
Gregory Booth
Wossner Gold Egg
Conkoloco
Double greyi x micranthum
Lola Bird
Summer Ice
delenatii album
Misty Del
Magic Lantern x Fanaticum
Wossner Vietnam Moo (viet. x emers.)
Golddollar (alb)
phillipinense x Booth's Stone Lady
Psyche x wilhelmenense
Mem. Prof. Ken Seldman
Sugar Suite
Sukhadrui
Pinnocchio (compot)
St. Pinot (St. Swithin x Pinnocchio)
vietnamense
hangianum *(2)
Pacific Shamrock x Ice Castle - OZ plant in bloom
Muriel Constance x Hsinying Franz
urbanium
concolor
concolor v. longipetalum
Norita Hasegawa x bellatulum*
I've known Joe Kunisch almost all of my days growing orchids, he hooked me up w/ a really nice concolor and the v. longipetalum.
Thanks to OZ, Parkside, Bloomfield Orchids, John D., and also Hadley Cash for informing me of the source for the most incredible species I've seen in a while, Paph wardii.

I'll try to post photos later. 

Support your hobby retail vendor!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 1, 2009)

Updated Paph list after SEPOS and purging sick plants:
Henrietta Fujiwara _*(2)*_
Angel Hair x phillipinensis
Gloria Nagle (2)
Joyce Hasegawa
Wossner Bellsand
Magic Lantern (3)
Booth's Supersuk
Mem. Larry Heuer
Mem. Larry Heuer x stonei
Stella Lim
Rachel Ann Booth
delenatii x Lady Isabel
moquettianum x delenatii
conco-bellatulum
Yospur
Psyche
moquettianum
bellatulum
Longfellow Serenade
maliponensis x moquettianum
(#F2 - 678?)
Hampshire [Ranch?] x Incantation
Delrosi
Cam's Cloud (2)
delenatii (2) 
Deperle 
Key lime x Alma Gansvaert
Armeni White
Gratrixianum x sanderianum
Nimit 
Wossner Vietnam Gold
Ho Chi Mihn
Fumi's Delight (2)
superbiens v. curtsii
Dollgoldi _*(2)*_
armeniacum (2)
venustum album
fairrieanum album (2) 
micrantum x godefraeyei
Angelus 
Lebaudyanum (album)
Gregory Booth (album)
thaianum
Vanda Pearman (album)
Si
Charlie O'Neil
Hsingying MicLyn
Magic Lantern x Fanaticum
venustum
Burkii 
Earl Kolldyke 
Franz Glanz
In Charm Handel 
Mem. Rosemarie Glanz
Frank Smith
Gregory Booth
Wossner Gold Egg
Conkoloco
Double greyi x micranthum
Lola Bird
Summer Ice
Misty Del
Magic Lantern x Fanaticum
Wossner Vietnam Moo (viet. x emers.)
Golddollar (alb)
Psyche x wilhelmenense
Mem. Prof. Ken Seldman
Sugar Suite
Sukhadrui
Pinnocchio (compot)
St. Pinot (St. Swithin x Pinnocchio)
vietnamense
hangianum (2)
Pacific Shamrock x Ice Castle - OZ plant in bloom
Muriel Constance x Hsinying Franz
urbanium
concolor
concolor v. longipetalum
Norita Hasegawa x bellatulum
Black Diamond (album)
_*wardii (album)
delenatiii f. vinicolor [dunkel]
phillipinense (album)
niveum
Fumi's Gold*_

My thanks to Ernie's Enlightened Orchids, Parkside Orchid Nursery, and Piping Rock Orchids.

Support your hobby retail vendor!


----------



## Elena (Apr 1, 2009)

Nice additions, Eric, especially the dunkel.


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 1, 2009)

Great additions!!! Happy growing and flowering..


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 1, 2009)

You have quite an astounding collection there Eric! I am jealous of your dunkel!


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 2, 2009)

thats an awesome list of paphs :drool: And quite a complete list too for a house hold grower with small space IMO

I'd like a dolligold. is it a fast or steady grower for you? 
My michael tibbs was a good grower but it is gonna die from a rot. What a bummer I just got the plant last year. I need a replacement of something similar eventually. The only reason why I haven't dumped the plant yet is my hope that somewhere a new nub will grow from the base! I should dump it really...I'll make sure every corner gets air movement now. It was placed in a corner that my fan probably missed


----------



## NYEric (Apr 2, 2009)

Dollgoldi is one of the hardest to grow for me; thats why I have a few. If you find mature or in-bloom ones pick them up. Some of the other paphs I have are getting huge, not the Dolls!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 2, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Dollgoldi is one of the hardest to grow for me; thats why I have a few. If you find mature or in-bloom ones pick them up. Some of the other paphs I have are getting huge, not the Dolls!


I'm growing them OK -- but they don't want to bloom!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 8, 2009)

I realize I haven't updated the list since Parkfest so:

Henrietta Fujiwara (2)
Angel Hair x phillipinensis
Gloria Nagle (2)
Joyce Hasegawa
Wossner Bellsand
Magic Lantern _*(2)*_:sob:
Booth's Supersuk
Mem. Larry Heuer
Mem. Larry Heuer x stonei
Stella Lim
Rachel Ann Booth
delenatii x Lady Isabel
moquettianum x delenatii
conco-bellatulum
Yospur
Psyche
moquettianum
bellatulum
Longfellow Serenade
maliponensis x moquettianum
(#F2 - 678?)
Hampshire [Ranch?] x Incantation
Delrosi
Cam's Cloud (2)
delenatii _*(4)*_ 
Deperle album _*(2)*_
Key lime x Alma Gansvaert
Armeni White _*(2)*_
Gratrixianum x sanderianum
Nimit 
Wossner Vietnam Gold
Ho Chi Mihn _*(2)*_
Fumi's Delight _*(3)*_
superbiens v. curtsii
Dollgoldi (2)
armeniacum (2)
venustum album
fairrieanum album (2) 
micrantum x godefraeyei
Angelus 
Lebaudyanum (album)
Gregory Booth (album)_*(2)*_
thaianum
Vanda Pearman (album)
Charlie O'Neil
Hsingying MicLyn
Magic Lantern x Fanaticum
venustum
Burkii 
Earl Kolldyke 
Franz Glanz
In Charm Handel 
Mem. Rosemarie Glanz
Frank Smith
Gregory Booth
Wossner Gold Egg
Conkoloco
Double greyi x micranthum
Lola Bird
Summer Ice
Misty Del
Magic Lantern x Fanaticum
Wossner Vietnam Moo (viet. x emers.)
Golddollar (alb)
Psyche x wilhelmenense
Mem. Prof. Ken Seldman
Sugar Suite
Sukhadrui
Pinnocchio (compot)
St. Pinot (St. Swithin x Pinnocchio)
vietnamense
hangianum (2)
Pacific Shamrock x Ice Castle - OZ plant in bloom
Muriel Constance x Hsinying Franz
urbanium
concolor
concolor v. longipetalum
Norita Hasegawa x bellatulum
Black Diamond (album)
wardii (album)
delenatiii f. vinicolor [dunkel]
phillipinense (album)
niveum
Fumi's Gold
_*Kevin Porter
Tanja Pinkepank
emersonii v. Huonglanae
Druid Spirit
Dr. Toot
Wild Thing (album)
Hsingying Lemon
Becky Fouke
micranthum v. eburneum (2)
concolor v. striatum
Mt. Toro (album)
emersonii x stonei (album)
Rex VanDelden*_


My thanks to flia, Jason at Camp One, Orchids Limited, Dean Paphiness, eBay vendors Springwater Orchids and rc_vn, Tenis M. and the lady at the Centre Street store in Chinatown.

Support your hobby retail vendor!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 26, 2009)

I rec'd my plants from NCART so:

Henrietta Fujiwara (2)
Angel Hair x phillipinensis
Gloria Nagle (2)
Joyce Hasegawa
Wossner Bellsand
Magic Lantern _*(3)*_
Booth's Supersuk
Mem. Larry Heuer
Mem. Larry Heuer x stonei
Stella Lim
Rachel Ann Booth
delenatii x Lady Isabel
moquettianum x delenatii
conco-bellatulum
Yospur
Psyche
moquettianum
bellatulum
Longfellow Serenade
maliponensis x moquettianum
(#F2 - 678?)
Hampshire [Ranch?] x Incantation
Delrosi
Cam's Cloud (2)
delenatii (4) 
Deperle album (2)
Key lime x Alma Gansvaert
Armeni White (2)
Gratrixianum x sanderianum
Nimit 
Wossner Vietnam Gold
Ho Chi Mihn (2)
Fumi's Delight (3)
superbiens v. curtsii
Dollgoldi (2)
armeniacum (2)
venustum album
fairrieanum album (2) 
micrantum x godefraeyei
Angelus 
Lebaudyanum (album)
Gregory Booth (album)(2)
thaianum
Vanda Pearman (album)
Charlie O'Neil
Hsingying MicLyn
Magic Lantern x Fanaticum
venustum
Burkii 
Earl Kolldyke 
Franz Glanz
In Charm Handel 
Mem. Rosemarie Glanz
Frank Smith
Gregory Booth
Wossner Gold Egg
Conkoloco
Double greyi x micranthum
Lola Bird
Summer Ice
Misty Del
Magic Lantern x Fanaticum
Wossner Vietnam Moo (viet. x emers.)
Golddollar (alb)
Psyche x wilhelmenense
Mem. Prof. Ken Seldman
Sugar Suite
Sukhadrui
Pinnocchio (compot)
St. Pinot (St. Swithin x Pinnocchio)
vietnamense
hangianum (2)
Pacific Shamrock x Ice Castle - OZ plant in bloom
Muriel Constance x Hsinying Franz
urbanium
concolor
concolor v. longipetalum
Norita Hasegawa x bellatulum
Black Diamond (album)
wardii (album)
delenatiii f. vinicolor [dunkel]
phillipinense (album)
niveum
Fumi's Gold
Kevin Porter
Tanja Pinkepank
emersonii v. Huonglanae
Druid Spirit
Dr. Toot
Wild Thing (album)
Hsingying Lemon
Becky Fouke
micranthum v. eburneum (2)
concolor v. striatum
Mt. Toro (album)
emersonii x stonei (album)
Rex VanDelden 
_*Fanaticum 
Julius
Wossner Perle [nieum x micranthum] 
bellatulm x kolopakingii *_


My thanks to Slippertalk member NCART  Support your hobby retail vendor!


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 26, 2009)

I got plants from Naoki the beginning of the week too!
Oberhausen's Diament x sanderianum started it all, then figured might as well add Mem. Rex Von Deldon (Lady Isabel x armeniacum), Emma Decker (malip. x Fumi's Delight) & malipoense! All were nice plants!


----------



## ncart (Sep 26, 2009)

Eric and Rose. Thank you for taking over some of my plants.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 12, 2009)

I was in the Kissimee area but couldn't get in touch w/ Krull-Smith or the people who got Frank Smiths Paphs [Ursa Major?]. I went by A World to Orchids and had a nice 3 hour visit with Kerry Richards, discussing business and CITES issues, etc. Kerry is building up his stock and hybrids after Paul Richard's unfortunate departure. I saw his double blooming spicerianum [holding 2 blooms on 3 or 4 inflour.] his complex by multi breeding lines, and some plants I desire. I didn't get all the plants I wanted but I picked up a few so:

Henrietta Fujiwara (2)
Angel Hair x phillipinensis
Gloria Nagle (2)
Joyce Hasegawa
Wossner Bellsand
Magic Lantern (3)
Booth's Supersuk
Mem. Larry Heuer
Mem. Larry Heuer x stonei
Stella Lim
Rachel Ann Booth
delenatii x Lady Isabel
moquettianum x delenatii
conco-bellatulum
Yospur
Psyche
moquettianum
bellatulum
Longfellow Serenade
maliponensis x moquettianum
(#F2 - 678?)
Hampshire [Ranch?] x Incantation
Delrosi
Cam's Cloud (2)
delenatii (4) 
Deperle album (2)
Key lime x Alma Gansvaert
Armeni White (2)
Gratrixianum x sanderianum
Nimit 
Wossner Vietnam Gold
Ho Chi Mihn _*(3)*_
Fumi's Delight (3)
superbiens v. curtsii
Dollgoldi (2)
armeniacum (2)
venustum album
fairrieanum album (2) 
micrantum x godefraeyei
Angelus 
Lebaudyanum (album)
Gregory Booth (album)(2)
thaianum
Vanda Pearman (album)
Charlie O'Neil
Hsingying MicLyn
Magic Lantern x Fanaticum
venustum
Burkii 
Earl Kolldyke 
Franz Glanz
In Charm Handel 
Mem. Rosemarie Glanz
Frank Smith
Gregory Booth
Wossner Gold Egg
Conkoloco
Double greyi x micranthum
Lola Bird
Summer Ice
Misty Del
Magic Lantern x Fanaticum
Wossner Vietnam Moo (viet. x emers.)
Golddollar (alb)
Psyche x wilhelmenense
Mem. Prof. Ken Seldman
Sugar Suite
Sukhadrui
Pinnocchio (compot)
St. Pinot (St. Swithin x Pinnocchio)
vietnamense
hangianum (2)
Pacific Shamrock x Ice Castle - OZ plant in bloom
Muriel Constance x Hsinying Franz
urbanium
concolor
concolor v. longipetalum
Norita Hasegawa x bellatulum
Black Diamond (album)
wardii (album)
delenatiii f. vinicolor [dunkel]
phillipinense (album)
niveum
Fumi's Gold
Kevin Porter
Tanja Pinkepank
emersonii v. Huonglanae
Druid Spirit
Dr. Toot
Wild Thing (album)
Hsingying Lemon
Becky Fouke
micranthum v. eburneum (2)
concolor v. striatum
Mt. Toro (album)
emersonii x stonei (album)
Rex VanDelden 
Fanaticum 
Julius
Wossner Perle 
bellatulm x kolopakingii 
*concolor v. chlorophylum (diminished color except for the bloom)
spicerianum (smaller indian variety)
sangii
Lynnleigh Koopowitz
Enid (bellatulum x spicerianum)*

My thanks to Kerry.  Support your hobby retail vendor!


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 13, 2009)

your list is getting most impressive!!!! FS plants, you got this time? Jean


----------



## NYEric (Oct 13, 2009)

Only the Paph Enid is in bud.
The indian spicerianum is possibly blooming size because Kerry had some with same small 6" ls in bud!!!


----------



## paphreek (Oct 13, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Only the Paph Enid is in bud.
> The indian spicerianum is possibly blooming size because Kerry had some with same small 6" ls in bud!!!



Does he have more of the spicerianums?


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 13, 2009)

The list is getting bigger and bigger!! 

How are you going to treat your spicerianum?? Any tips? TY


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 13, 2009)

I didn't even know that AWOO still existed......


----------



## NYEric (Oct 14, 2009)

paphreek said:


> Does he have more of the spicerianums?


bunches, but I'd contact him to ask about hybrids from the one that has double blooms. He also has h, j, and esquirolei album in the pipeline!!! :drool:
Than, I'm going to treat it like a paph.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 14, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Than, I'm going to treat it like a paph.



:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy: OK...


----------



## NYEric (Feb 9, 2010)

I got some plants from eBay [Aries Orchids was unloading]; and I got some plants from Piping Rock and Main Street Orchids at the Deep Cut OS show so I'm upating my list:

Henrietta Fujiwara (2)
Angel Hair x phillipinensis
Gloria Nagle (2)
Joyce Hasegawa
Wossner Bellsand
Magic Lantern (3)
Booth's Supersuk
Mem. Larry Heuer
Mem. Larry Heuer x stonei
Stella Lim
Rachel Ann Booth
delenatii x Lady Isabel
moquettianum x delenatii
conco-bellatulum
Yospur
Psyche
moquettianum
bellatulum
Longfellow Serenade
maliponensis x moquettianum
(#F2 - 678?)
Hampshire [Ranch?] x Incantation
Delrosi
Cam's Cloud (2)
delenatii (4) 
Deperle album (2)
Key lime x Alma Gansvaert
Armeni White (2)
Gratrixianum x sanderianum
Nimit 
Wossner Vietnam Gold
Ho Chi Mihn (3)
Fumi's Delight (3)
superbiens v. curtsii
Dollgoldi (2)
armeniacum (2)
venustum album
fairrieanum album (2) 
micrantum x godefraeyei
Angelus 
Lebaudyanum (album)
Gregory Booth (album)(2)
thaianum
Vanda Pearman (album)
Charlie O'Neil
Hsingying MicLyn
Magic Lantern x Fanaticum
venustum
Burkii 
Earl Kolldyke 
Franz Glanz
In Charm Handel 
Mem. Rosemarie Glanz
Frank Smith
Gregory Booth
Wossner Gold Egg
Conkoloco
Double greyi x micranthum
Lola Bird
Summer Ice
Misty Del
Magic Lantern x Fanaticum
Wossner Vietnam Moo (viet. x emers.)
Golddollar (alb)
Psyche x wilhelmenense
Mem. Prof. Ken Seldman
Sugar Suite
Sukhadrui
Pinnocchio (compot)
St. Pinot (St. Swithin x Pinnocchio)
vietnamense
hangianum (2)
Pacific Shamrock x Ice Castle - OZ plant in bloom
Muriel Constance x Hsinying Franz
urbanium
concolor
concolor v. longipetalum
Norita Hasegawa x bellatulum
Black Diamond (album)
wardii (album)
delenatiii f. vinicolor [dunkel]
phillipinense (album)
niveum
Fumi's Gold
Kevin Porter
Tanja Pinkepank
emersonii v. Huonglanae
Druid Spirit
Dr. Toot
Wild Thing (album)
Hsingying Lemon
Becky Fouke
micranthum v. eburneum (2)
concolor v. striatum
Mt. Toro (album)
emersonii x stonei (album)
Rex VanDelden 
Fanaticum 
Julius
Wossner Perle 
bellatulm x kolopakingii 
concolor v. chlorophylum (diminished color except for the bloom)
spicerianum (smaller indian variety)
sangii
Lynnleigh Koopowitz
Enid (bellatulum x spicerianum)
delenatii album _*(2)*_
*Julius
Selwyn x rothschhildianum
Emerald x (Red Maude x charlesworthii)(2)
Winter Carnival x Sweet Revenge
lowii album
argus
wardii
hainanense*


My thanks to Len E., Glen Decker and Orcoholic.  Support your hobby retail vendor!


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 9, 2010)

:drool: lowii album, argus, wardii :drool:

Is shipping at this moment not too dangerous in you region, (because of temps.) ? Jean


----------



## NYEric (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes, I think things are held up due to the oncoming drop in temps and snow storms. However, nothing to stop from picking up plants and transporting them in a nice warm car!


----------



## etex (Feb 9, 2010)

Am curious about the (#F2-678?) that's been with you the entire list!? Never seen an orchid with just numbers! What does it look like?
Most impressive list!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 9, 2010)

Ya, that's something I picked up and it doesn't have a grower on the tag. It hasn't bloomed yet.


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice new additions!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 10, 2010)

_"You shoulda been there!"_- NYEric after free entrance to concert.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 4, 2010)

I got some plants from Orchids Limited and Camp One Orchids, so I'm upating my list:

Henrietta Fujiwara (2)
Angel Hair x phillipinensis
Gloria Nagle (2)
Joyce Hasegawa
Wossner Bellsand
Magic Lantern (3)
Booth's Supersuk
Mem. Larry Heuer
Mem. Larry Heuer x stonei
Stella Lim
Rachel Ann Booth
delenatii x Lady Isabel
moquettianum x delenatii
conco-bellatulum
Yospur
Psyche
moquettianum
bellatulum
Longfellow Serenade
maliponensis x moquettianum
(#F2 - 678?)
Hampshire [Ranch?] x Incantation
Delrosi
Cam's Cloud (2)
delenatii (4) 
Deperle album (2)
Key lime x Alma Gansvaert
Armeni White (2)
Gratrixianum x sanderianum
Nimit 
Wossner Vietnam Gold
Ho Chi Mihn (3)
Fumi's Delight (3)
superbiens v. curtsii
Dollgoldi (2)
armeniacum (2)
venustum album
fairrieanum album (2) 
micrantum x godefraeyei
Angelus 
Lebaudyanum (album)
Gregory Booth (album)(2)
thaianum
Vanda Pearman (album)
Charlie O'Neil
Hsingying MicLyn
Magic Lantern x Fanaticum
venustum
Burkii 
Earl Kolldyke 
Franz Glanz
In Charm Handel 
Mem. Rosemarie Glanz
Frank Smith
Gregory Booth
Wossner Gold Egg
Conkoloco
Double greyi x micranthum
Lola Bird
Summer Ice
Misty Del
Magic Lantern x Fanaticum
Wossner Vietnam Moo (viet. x emers.)
Golddollar (alb)
Psyche x wilhelmenense
Mem. Prof. Ken Seldman
Sugar Suite
Sukhadrui
Pinnocchio (compot)
St. Pinot (St. Swithin x Pinnocchio)
vietnamense
hangianum (2)
Pacific Shamrock x Ice Castle - OZ plant in bloom
Muriel Constance x Hsinying Franz
urbanium
concolor
concolor v. longipetalum
Norita Hasegawa x bellatulum
Black Diamond (album)
wardii (album)
delenatiii f. vinicolor [dunkel]
phillipinense (album)
niveum
Fumi's Gold
Kevin Porter
Tanja Pinkepank
emersonii v. Huonglanae
Druid Spirit
Dr. Toot
Wild Thing (album)
Hsingying Lemon
Becky Fouke
micranthum v. eburneum (2)
concolor v. striatum
Mt. Toro (album) _*(2)*_
emersonii x stonei (album)
Rex VanDelden 
Fanaticum 
Julius
Wossner Perle 
bellatulm x kolopakingii 
concolor v. chlorophylum (diminished color except for the bloom)
spicerianum (smaller indian variety)
sangii
Lynnleigh Koopowitz
Enid (bellatulum x spicerianum)
delenatii album (2)
Julius
Selwyn x rothschhildianum
Emerald x (Red Maude x charlesworthii)(2)
Winter Carnival x Sweet Revenge
lowii album
argus
wardii
hainanense
_*Bacon and Eggs 
Rolfei
Weltz Ballad*_


My thanks to Jason F. and Dr. Rob, and Jason.  Support your hobby retail vendor!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 29, 2010)

I got some plants from Zephyrus, Star Orchids, Piping Rock, eBay and Joe K. paid me in plants for helping at his booth in Montreal, so I'm upating my list:

Henrietta Fujiwara (2)
Angel Hair x phillipinensis
Gloria Nagle (2)
Joyce Hasegawa
Wossner Bellsand
Magic Lantern (3)
Booth's Supersuk
Mem. Larry Heuer
Mem. Larry Heuer x stonei
Stella Lim
Rachel Ann Booth
delenatii x Lady Isabel
moquettianum x delenatii
conco-bellatulum
Yospur
Psyche
moquettianum
bellatulum
Longfellow Serenade
maliponensis x moquettianum
(#F2 - 678?)
Hampshire [Ranch?] x Incantation
Delrosi
Cam's Cloud (2)
delenatii (4) 
Deperle album (2)
Key lime x Alma Gansvaert
Armeni White (2)
Gratrixianum x sanderianum
Nimit 
Wossner Vietnam Gold
Ho Chi Mihn (3)
Fumi's Delight (3)
superbiens v. curtsii
Dollgoldi (2)
armeniacum (2)
venustum album
fairrieanum album (2) 
micrantum x godefraeyei
Angelus 
Lebaudyanum (album)
Gregory Booth (album)(2)
thaianum
Vanda Pearman (album)
Charlie O'Neil
Hsingying MicLyn
Magic Lantern x Fanaticum
venustum
Burkii 
Earl Kolldyke 
Franz Glanz
In Charm Handel 
Mem. Rosemarie Glanz
Frank Smith
Gregory Booth
Wossner Gold Egg
Conkoloco
Double greyi x micranthum
Lola Bird
Summer Ice
Misty Del
Magic Lantern x Fanaticum
Wossner Vietnam Moo (viet. x emers.)
Golddollar (alb)
Psyche x wilhelmenense
Mem. Prof. Ken Seldman
Sugar Suite
Sukhadrui
Pinnocchio (compot)
St. Pinot (St. Swithin x Pinnocchio)
vietnamense
hangianum (2)
Pacific Shamrock x Ice Castle - OZ plant in bloom
Muriel Constance x Hsinying Franz
urbanium
concolor
concolor v. longipetalum
Norita Hasegawa x bellatulum
Black Diamond (album)
wardii (album)
delenatiii f. vinicolor [dunkel]
phillipinense (album)
niveum
Fumi's Gold
Kevin Porter
Tanja Pinkepank
emersonii v. Huonglanae
Druid Spirit
Dr. Toot
Wild Thing (album)
Hsingying Lemon
Becky Fouke
micranthum v. eburneum (2)
concolor v. striatum
Mt. Toro (album) _*(2)*_
emersonii x stonei (album)
Rex VanDelden 
Fanaticum 
Julius
Wossner Perle 
bellatulm x kolopakingii 
concolor v. chlorophylum (diminished color except for the bloom)
spicerianum (smaller indian variety)
sangii
Lynnleigh Koopowitz
Enid (bellatulum x spicerianum)
delenatii album (2)
Julius
Selwyn x rothschhildianum
parishii 'Papa Aroha' x primulinum v. purpurescens (2)(correction)
Winter Carnival x Sweet Revenge
lowii album
argus
wardii
hainanense
Bacon and Eggs 
Rolfei
Weltz Ballad
_*Liberty Taiwan
Shun-Fa Golden
helenae
an-thong album
Pisar
tigrinum
Satin Smoke*_


My thanks to John, Eric Lee, Joe K, Glen and PotteryChef  Support your hobby retail vendor!


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 29, 2010)

Great new additions!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 29, 2010)

Gotta love them Canadian Paphs!


----------



## Ray (Mar 30, 2010)

Glad to see you made it across the border OK. Any issues?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 30, 2010)

See my miscl stuff thread!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 25, 2010)

I got some plants from Pottery Chef, so I'm upating my list:

Henrietta Fujiwara (2)
Angel Hair x phillipinensis
Gloria Nagle (2)
Joyce Hasegawa
Wossner Bellsand
Magic Lantern (3)
Booth's Supersuk
Mem. Larry Heuer
Mem. Larry Heuer x stonei
Stella Lim
Rachel Ann Booth
delenatii x Lady Isabel
moquettianum x delenatii
conco-bellatulum
Yospur
Psyche
moquettianum
bellatulum
Longfellow Serenade
maliponensis x moquettianum
(#F2 - 678?)
Hampshire [Ranch?] x Incantation
Delrosi
Cam's Cloud (2)
delenatii (4) 
Deperle album (2)
Key lime x Alma Gansvaert
Armeni White (2)
Gratrixianum x sanderianum
Nimit 
Wossner Vietnam Gold
Ho Chi Mihn (3)
Fumi's Delight (3)
superbiens v. curtsii
Dollgoldi (2)
armeniacum (2)
venustum album
fairrieanum album (2) 
micrantum x godefraeyei
Angelus 
Lebaudyanum (album)
Gregory Booth (album)(2)
thaianum
Vanda Pearman (album)
Charlie O'Neil
Hsingying MicLyn
Magic Lantern x Fanaticum
venustum
Burkii 
Earl Kolldyke 
Franz Glanz
In Charm Handel 
Mem. Rosemarie Glanz
Frank Smith
Gregory Booth
Wossner Gold Egg
Conkoloco
Double greyi x micranthum
Lola Bird
Summer Ice
Misty Del
Magic Lantern x Fanaticum
Wossner Vietnam Moo (viet. x emers.)
Golddollar (alb)
Psyche x wilhelmenense
Mem. Prof. Ken Seldman
Sugar Suite
Sukhadrui
Pinnocchio (compot)
St. Pinot (St. Swithin x Pinnocchio)
vietnamense
hangianum (2)
Pacific Shamrock x Ice Castle - OZ plant in bloom
Muriel Constance x Hsinying Franz
urbanium
concolor
concolor v. longipetalum
Norita Hasegawa x bellatulum
Black Diamond (album)
wardii (album)
delenatiii f. vinicolor [dunkel]
phillipinense (album)
niveum
Fumi's Gold
Kevin Porter
Tanja Pinkepank
emersonii v. Huonglanae
Druid Spirit
Dr. Toot
Wild Thing (album)
Hsingying Lemon
Becky Fouke
micranthum v. eburneum (2)
concolor v. striatum
Mt. Toro (album) (2)
emersonii x stonei (album)
Rex VanDelden 
Fanaticum 
Julius
Wossner Perle 
bellatulm x kolopakingii 
concolor v. chlorophylum (diminished color except for the bloom)
spicerianum (smaller indian variety)
sangii
Lynnleigh Koopowitz
Enid (bellatulum x spicerianum)
delenatii album (2)
Julius
Selwyn x rothschhildianum
parishii 'Papa Aroha' x primulinum v. purpurescens (2)(correction)
Winter Carnival x Sweet Revenge
lowii album
argus
wardii
hainanense
Bacon and Eggs 
Rolfei
Weltz Ballad
Liberty Taiwan
Shun-Fa Golden
helenae
an-thong album
Pisar
tigrinum
Satin Smoke
_*hangianum x niveum
hangianum x Transval*_


My thanks to Doug G. AKA PotteryChef  Support your hobby retail vendor


----------



## Forever-mango (Jun 6, 2010)

That's a very big list 

How much space you do have to be able to house all those lovely Paphs?


----------



## wojtek (Jun 6, 2010)

WoW, great collection !!!

I would like to have several of these Paphs at my home 

Show same pics


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 6, 2010)

wojtek said:


> WoW, great collection !!!
> 
> I would like to have several of these Paphs at my home
> 
> Show same pics



Sorry Eric, but the new ones have to be guided  !

==> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9729&page=39

Jean


----------



## wojtek (Jun 6, 2010)

JeanLux said:


> Sorry Eric, but the new ones have to be guided  !
> 
> ==> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9729&page=39
> 
> Jean



OK, Thanks !!!

and sorry for Off Topic


----------



## NYEric (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm a little obsessed!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 7, 2010)

NYEric said:


> I'm a little obsessed!



A _*little*_??? oke:


----------



## NYEric (Dec 26, 2011)

After someone's comments about my not knowing what's in my collection, and since I had a day off I'm upating my list
Henrietta Fujiwara (2)
Angel Hair x phillipinensis
Gloria Nagle 
Joyce Hasegawa (2)
Wossner Bellsand
Magic Lantern (3)
Booth's Supersuk (Transvaal x phill)
Mem. Larry Heuer
Mem. Larry Heuer x stonei
Stella Lim
Rachel Ann Booth (2) 
moquettianum x delenatii
conco-bellatulum
bellatulum
Hampshire [Ranch?] x Incantation
Delrosi
Cam's Cloud 
delenatii (3) 
delenatii album
Deperle album
Armeni White (2)
Ching Hua Dancer
Nimit 
Wossner Vietnam Gold
Ho Chi Mihn 
Fumi's Delight (3)
superbiens v. curtsii
Dollgoldi (2)
armeniacum (5)
venustum album
fairrieanum album (2) 
micrantum x godefroyae
Lebaudyanum (album)
Gregory Booth (album)(2)
thaianum
Charlie O'Neil
Hsingying MicLyn
Magic Lantern x Fanaticum
venustum
Burkii 
Earl Kolldyke 
In Charm Handel 
Mem. Rosemarie Glanz
Frank Smith
Gregory Booth
Conkoloco
Misty Del
Wossner Vietnam Moo (viet. x emers.)
Mem. Prof. Ken Seldman
Sukhadrui
Pinnocchio (compot)
hangianum 
Pacific Shamrock x Ice Castle 
urbanium
concolor
concolor v. longipetalum
Norita Hasegawa x bellatulum
Black Diamond (album)
Black Diamond
wardii (album)
delenatiii f. vinicolor [dunkel]
phillipinense (album)
niveum
Fumi's Gold
Kevin Porter
emersonii v. Huonglanae
Druid Spring
Dr. Toot
Wild Thing (album)
Becky Fouke
micranthum
micranthum v. eburneum
concolor v. striatum
Mt. Toro (album) (2)
delenatii x stonei v latifoliu
Rex Van Delden 
Fanaticum 
Julius
bellatulm x kolopakingii 
concolor v. chlorophylum 
spicerianum 
sangii
Lynnleigh Koopowitz
Enid (bellatulum x spicerianum)
delenatii album 
lowii
kolopakingii x rothschhildianum
lowii album
argus
wardii
Rolfei
Weltz Ballad
Liberty Taiwan
Shun-Fa Golden
helenae
godefroyae album
Pisar
tigrinum
Satin Smoke
hangianum x niveum
hangianum x Transval
fairieanum
fairrieanum album
Wossner Koloniv
Flamingo Gold
primulinum aureum
insigne v. sanderae
Lemonade
Ho Chi Minh x delenatii
Vanguard x niveum
Pinocchio x James Bacon
Somer's Isle x phillipinense album
sukhakulii album
Woluwense
Akegoromo
Mem. Larry Heuer x bellatulum
Blushing Princess
Avalon Mist
Drewettii
Envy Green
Magic Lantern x rothschildianum
primulinum x Greyi
Kokomo (concolor x St Swithin)
barbigerum
Wossner Zwerk
fowlei album x niveum
Mem. Larry Heuer x delenatii
Mem. Larry Heuer x Norito Hasegawa
Matrix (3)
Hiro Luna
S. Gratrix
Fanaticum x delenatii
hangianum x malipoense
Arnold Klehm
hirsuttisimum album
Taisuco America's Sprite album 
Rolfei
Wayne Booth x Hsinying Franz
Hsinying Web x Pulsar
_Recovery album_
_Peppermint (compot)_
_charlesworthii_
Magic Lantern x Mem. Larry Heuer
(bellatulum x Sierra Lace) x bellatulum
dianthum album (2)
(plus a few NOID viet plants)


----------



## Clark (Dec 26, 2011)

hmmm.....

What would it take, for you to let go a Pinnochio or two?
No rush, but I would like to run into you at Dearborn.

Happy Holidays Eric!
Clark and Chrissy


----------



## Rick (Dec 26, 2011)

How is your tigrinum doing Eric?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 27, 2011)

Clark said:


> hmmm.....
> 
> What would it take, for you to let go a Pinnochio or two?
> No rush, but I would like to run into you at Dearborn.
> Clark and Chrissy


Not much. 


Rick said:


> How is your tigrinum doing Eric?



Fine, just growing along.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 26, 2013)

I went through the house culling out sick and damaged plants so I started to do my new paph list. I got about 3/4 done in 2 days so..(please forgive me if some hybrids are named that I dont know). I will do the rest tonight. 
Akegoromo
Alfred Tetzlaff (niveum x viet)
Annie Fuchs (hang x viet)
appletonianum 
appletonianum v. hainanense
Armeni White 
Armeni White x hangianum
Arnold Klehm
Avalon Mist
Beatrice Lau (Shun Fa Golden x wensh)
Becky Fouke
bellatulum album
bellatulum album x charlesworthii album
Berenice album
Black Diamond 
Black Diamond album
Blushing Princess
Blushing Princess
Burki (Armeni White x emersonii)
callosum x Hilo Ruby
Casi Alexas Bolles (Lady Isabel x concolor)
Concoloko (concolor x kolopakingii)
concolor v. longipetalum
Darling Christine
Pink Sky (del x Lady Isabel)
Delophylum
Delrosi (vinicolor)
DePerle album
DePerle album
DePerle x Wellsleyanum
Dick Wagner (Fanaticum x bell)
Eileen Law (niveum x tigrinum)
Enid
Envy Green
Faire Maud
fairrieanum 
fairrieanum x Psyche
Fairy Dell
Fanaticum
fowliei album x niveum
fowliei x fairrieanum
Fumi's Delight
Gina Short
godefroyae album
godefroyae x tigrinum
gratrixianum
Gregory Booth
Gregory Booth
Henrietta Fugiwara
Hiro Luna
hirsuittisinum v esquirolei album
Ho Chi Minh album
Ho Chi Minh album
Ho Chi Minh x delenatii
Ho Chi Minh x hangianum
Hsinying Web x Pulsar
In Charm Handel (del. album)
insigne v. sanderae
Iona
Joyce Hasegawa x hangianum
Kokomo (concolor x St. Swithin)
Lebaudyanum
Liberty Taiwan
Lola Bird
lowii album
Magic Lantern
Magic Lantern x hangianum
Magic Lantern x rothschildianum
Matrix
Matrix
Mem. Larry Heuer x delenatii
Memoria Rosemary Glanz
Memorial Larry Heuer
micranthum v eburneum x Ho Chi Minh
micranthum v. eburneum
micranthum x haynaldianum
micranthum x thaianum
Mt. Toro
Nimit
niveum
niveum x armeniacum
NOID!
NOID!
Noid! (hang or emersonii v. Houng)
Noid! (hang or emersonii v. Houng)
NOID! (illegible tag)
NOID! (wilhelm?)
Olympic Mountains x Greenvale
Pacific Shamrock x Ice Castle
philipinense
philipinense album
Pinocchio x James Bacon
primulinum aureum
primulinum x Greyii
Rachel Anne Booth
Recovery album
roebellinii v. albescense
S. Gratrix
sangii
Satin Smoke
spicerianum
Stella Lim
suhkakulii album
Summers Isle x philipinense album
Sunshine Glory x leucochilum album
superbiense v. curtsii
Taisuco America's Sprite (Pinocchio alb x niv)
Taisuco America's Sprite (Pinocchio x niveum album))
thaianum
thaianum
tigrinum
tigrinum
tigrinum
urbaniaum
Vangaurd x niveum
venustum album
volunteanum
Wayne Booth x Hsinying Franz
Weltz Ballad
wenshanense x(Pacmoon x wensh)
Woluwense
Wossner Bellarmi
Wossner Kolarmi
Wossner Paleface (Pinocchio x hangianum)
Wossner Zeng (barbi x helenae)


----------



## eggshells (Feb 26, 2013)

concolor var. longipetalum ?? Lucky. Where did you get that?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 26, 2013)

Bloomfield Orchids, Joe probably still has some.


----------



## Dido (Feb 26, 2013)

Nice list

Did the bellatulum alba bloom before


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 27, 2013)

Wow, lots of them !!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Feb 27, 2013)

Dido said:


> Nice list
> 
> Did the bellatulum alba bloom before


No, just a seedling, from Ten Shin.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 1, 2013)

NYEric said:


> OK, last night I used a flashlight to look at the rest of the plants. I found a slug in one of them!  2nd one in 2 days. Here's about the complete list. At least for today.
> Akegoromo
> Alfred Tetzlaff (niveum x viet)
> Angle Hair x philippinense
> ...


....


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Mar 1, 2013)

That's quite the list!!

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 1, 2013)

Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> That's quite the list!!



I agree!


----------



## Leo_5313 (Mar 1, 2013)

Great collection!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks all. There are still some i need.


----------



## fibre (Mar 2, 2013)

What a list! 
Hope to see some flowers soon!




NYEric said:


> ...
> 
> Wossner Zeng (barbi x helenae)



It is "Woessner Zwerg". The meaning is: Dwarf of Woessen. Woessen is a village in Bavaria/Germany, where Franz Glanz, who did this cross, runs his nursery.


----------



## eggshells (Mar 2, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Thanks all. There are still some i need.



Yes, micranthum, micranthum album, stonei album, helenae album, tranlienianums album, hangianum album, malipoense album comes to mind


----------



## Dido (Mar 2, 2013)

This sounds like my list too. Exept Micranthum I have a few


----------



## NYEric (Mar 2, 2013)

fibre said:


> It is "Woessner Zwerg". The meaning is: Dwarf of Woessen. Woessen is a village in Bavaria/Germany, where Franz Glanz, who did this cross, runs his nursery.


Hmm, here, all the crosses are named W*os*sner.  


eggshells said:


> Yes, micranthum, micranthum album, stonei album, helenae album, tranlienianums album, hangianum album, malipoense album comes to mind





> This sounds like my list too. Exept Micranthum I have a few


So do I, I wonder where they are. 
With you and Eggshells we can be the 3 Paph Amigos!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 2, 2013)

OK, I have a hanging basket which seems to be the micranthum i missed.


----------



## Dido (Mar 3, 2013)

Great you foudn it. 

If you find a micranthum alba too, you can start search in my collection too.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 3, 2013)

You wish. Someday however...


----------



## eggshells (Mar 4, 2013)

Ok if I go to the show in May, I'm gonna ask CH to bring a micranthum alba flask if they still have them.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 4, 2013)

$100/seedling in flask! Ambitious.


----------



## eggshells (Mar 4, 2013)

NYEric said:


> $100/seedling in flask! Ambitious.



Well, come to think of it.. It's way better than $350 for a 6-8 cm seedlings


----------



## NYEric (Mar 4, 2013)

OK. :crazy:


----------



## marriott orchids (Feb 24, 2014)

NYEric said:


> I saw a few plants on the Parkside and Orchids Ltd sites that I [must] get. (Buy us, Buy us, Buy us) But, I'm a little afraid that when my girlfriend sees what's been going on with the plants she'll kill me. I'm not kidding, she's been away for three years and I've put a few thousand buck$ into the plants. I may be selling some to get a ring! YIKES!



It's much harder to find a great woman than a great orchid! If you have to sell some plants to get the girl... do it!!! Hadley Cash


----------



## NYEric (Feb 24, 2014)

This is questionable! :evil:


----------



## NYEric (Jul 8, 2015)

Been a while since the last updae and I hate to think of some of the plans I've lost... 

Alex's Spots alb	
amabile	
Angel White	
Angela	
Angel's Hair x phillipinense	
appletonianum aureum	
Armeni White	
Armeni White	
armeniacum	
armeniacum	
Avalon Mist	
barbigerum	
Beatrice Law	
Becky Fouke	
bellatulum 
Belle Royale	
Berenice alb	
Blushing Princess	
Blushing Princess	
callossum x Hilo Ruby	
Cam's Cloud	
Cam's Cloud	
Caroline Butcher	
Caroline Butcher 
Casi Alexis Bolls	
Catherine Briois alb	
charlesworthii alb	
charlesworthii alb	
Chou- Yi-Yuki	
concolor	
Conestoga	
Conkoloco	
delenatii 
delenatii alb	
delenatii vini	
Delophyllum	
Delrosi vini	
DePerle alb	
DePerle alb	
Deperle alb	
dianthum alb	
Dollgoldi	
Dollgoldi	
Dollgoldi	
Dr. Brian Edwards In Charm	
Druid Spring	
druryi	
Earl Kolldyke	
EdHanes NOID	
Elaine Law	
Enid	
Envy Green	
esquirolei	
Fairly Sauced	
fairrieanum	
fairrieanum alb	
Fairy Dell	
Fanaticum 
Fanaticum x hangianum	
Flamingo Gold	
fowlei alb	
fowlei x fairrieanum	
Frank Smith	
Fumi's Delight	
Gina Short	
Gloria Naugle	
Gloria Naugle	
godefroyae 
godefroyae alb	
Grant Szabo	
Gregory Booth	
hainanense	
hainanense	
hangianum	
Harvey Man Hee Wong	
Helen Congleton	
helenae	
Henrietta Fugiwara	
Henrietta Fugiwara	
henryanum	
hirsuittissimum alb	
Ho Chi Minh alb	
Ice Age	
insigne v sanderae	
Iona	
Joyce Hasegawa	
Joyce Hasegawa	
Joyce Hasegawa	
Joyce Hasegawa x hangianum	
Kevin Porter	
Kim Spring De	
Kolomo	
Lady Isabel x delenatii	
LeBaudyanum alb	
liemieanum	
Lola Bird	
Louise Jernigan	
lowii	
lowii alb	
lowii alb x niveum	
Lynleigh Koopowitz	
Lynleigh Koopowitz	
Lyro Color Guard	
Magic Lantern	
Magic Lantern 
Magic Lantern alb	
Magic Lantern alb	
Magic Lantern alb	
malipoense	
malipoense x Fanaticum	
malipoense x Mint Chocolate	
Matrix	
Matrix	
micranthum	
micranthum	
micranthum v Eburneum	
Mt. Toro alb
moquettianum x niveum	
niveum	
niveum x anitum	
NOID	
NOID	
NOID	
NOID	
NOID 
NOID 
NOID alb hybrid multi	
NOID! 
papuanum	
Paris alb	
Peppermint	
phillipinense	
phillipinense alb	
Pinocchio 
Pinocchio alb	
primulinum aureum	
Psyche	
purpuratum	
Rachel Ann Booth	
Ria	
Rolfei	
Rosemary Glanz	
rothschildianum	
rothschildianum	
S. Gratrix	
Samantha Stage alb	
Samantha Stage alb	
sanderianum	
sangii	
sangii	
Somers Phil	
St. Swithin x armeniacum	
Stella Lim 
Stella Lim 
sugiyamanum	
sukhakulii alb	
sukhakulii alb	
superbiens v curtsii	
Susan Booth x vietnamense	
Taisuco's America Sprite	
Taisuco's American Sprite	
thaianum	
tigrinum	
Tom Fugiwara	
tonsum	
tranlienam	
tranlienam	
tranlienam	
tranlienam alb	
venustum	
venustum	
vietnamense	
villosum alb	
wardii	
Weltz Ballad	
wenshanense	
Wild Thing alb	
Wild Thing alb	
Woluwense	
Woluwense	
Wossner Bellarmi	
Wossner China Moon	
Wossner China Moon x wenshanense	
Wossner Kolarmi	
Wossner Vietnam Moon	
Wossner Vietnam Star	
Yellow Fantasy


----------



## Justin (Jul 9, 2015)

eric you finally got some roths. i thought i'd never see the day oke:


----------



## eOrchids (Jul 9, 2015)

Justin said:


> eric you finally got some roths. i thought i'd never see the day oke:



Me too! What's going on here?!?! 

Awesome list, Eric!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 9, 2015)

Ed Hanes was throwing them in the garbage so...


----------



## Migrant13 (Jul 9, 2015)

Damn you have it covered from A to nearly Z!


----------



## Wendy (Jul 10, 2015)

Nice list....now where are the flower photos?


----------



## troy (Jul 20, 2015)

Bloom pics?


----------



## troy (May 5, 2016)

Page 3 5th post on this thread belongs in the non slipper photo section!!! Some other plants whatever it is aaarrrgghhhhh


----------



## NYEric (May 5, 2016)

I don't post photos here anymore. 
I haven't updated the list in a while, I have acquired some from my wishlist!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 5, 2016)

This is too long! 
Maybe you should have done this year by year to make it easier to follow. 
Well, at least for people like me who joined here when this thread was already forever long. lol

Has your Gloria Naugle you bought in bloom a while ago ( I think I came across a picture somewhere here while browsing around long ago) bloomed again since??


----------



## NYEric (May 5, 2016)

No, no blooming from those again but I am very patient. I have a bunch of plants that I have had for years but not bloomed!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 5, 2016)

I see. My two "mature" GN are yet to bloom. 
I try to think of them as foliage houseplants now. lol 
These plants really "help" me develop patience for sure!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 16, 2017)

Wow, been a long time but we are doing our annual inventory. I'm just waiting for the plants from Denver's collection. Should be interesting.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 16, 2017)

Good luck!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 17, 2017)

Holy crap! It's bigger than I thought!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 17, 2017)

NYEric said:


> Holy crap! It's bigger than I thought!



Doesn't surprise me! :evil:


----------



## AdamD (Aug 18, 2017)

NYEric said:


> Holy crap! It's bigger than I thought!



That's what she said


----------



## AdamD (Aug 18, 2017)

:evil: Couldn't resist


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 18, 2017)

Naughty!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 18, 2017)

Not unexpected.


----------

